# Winter, Covid and the Flu. A third wave is coming.



## NewMexicoJim (Oct 21, 2020)

I have no fondness for being a downer but this shit is real and getting more serious by the day. Covid cases are up across the US and are hitting rural areas hard now too. Winter will drive people indoors and Covid fatigue will cause many to relax preventative measures. Cases this week over last represent a 16% increase in the USA alone. Europe is no better. Now we have the flu coming on top of Covid. Please keep wearing a mask, social distance, wash hands/use sanitizer and get a flu shot. They are free at most pharmacies across the USA and may help ward off the worst effects of Covid. If you have illnesses such as asthma, heart disease, diabetes, obesity, copd among others, you are at much greater risk of dying from Covid.

Homeless shelters will be subject to higher infection rates. Gyms and restaurants will continue to face closures as will libraries and other traditional places of refuge. If you can, go south to the desert where you can remain outside and gather together in relative safety. Get housed for the winter if you can. Form a protective pod of people who commit to keeping each other safe. People need each other. Practice kindness but do not put yourself in danger. Hopefully it shouldn't have to be said that random sex should be avoided. This disease is insidious. You may have it and not know and pass it to someone who will die from it. Think.

_There will be no going back to the previous normal._ This is going to last a long time, and all the consequences to society have yet to be felt. Good luck. Be safe. You are loved.


----------



## NewtonRed (Oct 22, 2020)

This is not true as I find hype in this post considering all I see is mass hysteria . The third wave will be govt control is all and martial law .


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Oct 22, 2020)

We are approaching one quarter million dead humans in the USA alone. Scoff at your own peril. Please don't come knocking at my door with that outlook. Be safe. You are loved.


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Oct 22, 2020)

NewMexicoJim said:


> I have no fondness for being a downer ....


 While you wrestle with your belief system, I will trust the science. Facts:

Amid pandemic, U.S. has seen 300,000 ‘excess deaths,’ with highest rates among people of color

‘At a breaking point’: New surge of Covid-19 cases has states, hospitals scrambling

CDC COVID Data Tracker Maps, charts, and data provided by the CDC

US leads 19 nations in COVID-19, all-cause death rates

5 Little Ways to Protect Yourself During the 2020 Cold and Flu Season


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 22, 2020)

NewtonRed said:


> This is not true as I find hype in this post considering all I see is mass hysteria . The third wave will be govt control is all and martial law .


It isn't just hype and mass hysteria. People are dying. I personally know someone who's died from this, she wasn't even 40 years old. On a less personal level I have a friend who just lost a coworker to this, she was around my age. 

I don't trust the government either and I definitely wouldn't be surprised if they used this to their advantage. Things definitely smell fishy but the fact still remains, this is a real thing. Is it really that hard to just take a couple extra precautions?

Mask up, wash your hands and do your best to social distance. That's so fucking easy. Personally I like wearing masks. I like knowing my hands are clean because I eat with them. And I like people staying out of my bubble.


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Oct 22, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> It isn't just hype and mass hysteria. People are dying. I personally know someone who's died from this, she wasn't even 40 years old. On a less personal level I have a friend who just lost a coworker to this, she was around my age.
> 
> I don't trust the government either and I definitely wouldn't be surprised if they used this to their advantage. Things definitely smell fishy but the fact still remains, this is a real thing. Is it really that hard to just take a couple extra precautions?
> 
> Mask up, wash your hands and do your best to social distance. That's so fucking easy. Personally I like wearing masks. I like knowing my hands are clean because I eat with them. And I like people staying out of my bubble.


Well said man. All we can do is spread the word and hope folks tall it seriously.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Oct 22, 2020)

Been building up my "medicine cabinet" for flu season.
Nettle leaf, Echinacea flower/leaf/root, Mallow, Prunella v. (Heal All), Raspberry leaf, Fireweed, Elderberry, Chaga, Goatsbeard (Aruncus dioicus) root.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 22, 2020)

Where's the doja?


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Oct 22, 2020)

Vaccines work. They are why you haven't died of smallpox, polio, mumps, whooping cough, measles, and the flu (if you get the shot). Trust the science. Get the shot.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Oct 24, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Where's the doja?


oh that is well stocked too of course


----------



## obey no one (Oct 25, 2020)

there is no reason to freak out about covid unless you are in an at risk group. the science on what measures should be taken, and what is effective is still being debated. there is no hard science that wearing a mask is all that effective, especially if it is not medical grade & disposable. wearing a cloth mask that you reuse may actually be worse, especially if you have touch it often.

you provide no links or sources for your claims. the covid deaths & infection numbers are not all that accurate, and vary considerably because of different methods being used in different locations, and at best they are mostly estimates. just because a person had covid and died, does not mean they died of covid, especially if they had other health issues. instead of looking at the number of estimated dead, we should be looking at years of life saved / lost.

some people are going to die every year for all kinds of reasons. does taking a certain action have a benifit, and if it does what is the cost, or unintended consequences of that action.

the panic and shutdowns have a very real cost, and very real negative consequences for alot of people. the benefit is very hard to measure.

we would save alot of lives if everyone was required to only drive 20mph. would that restriction make sense? hitch hiking is potentially dangerous, so lets make that illegal and through anyone who participates in that action in jail. think of all the lives we would save. why not make everyone where protective helmets and pads all the time. think of all the injuries that would be prevented. why not just live our entire lives in safe padded room where nothing bad could ever happen.

i'm not telling you not to wear a mask, if you want to do it, i really don't care. but dont tell me what to do, i am a thinking adult, and i can decide for myself what risks require what actions and precautions. if you wanna freak out and isolate yourself go for it.

life is a risk, we are all gonna die. this risk is minor for most people. i'm not gonna worry about it.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 25, 2020)

obey no one said:


> there is no reason to freak out about covid unless you are in an at risk group. the science on what measures should be taken, and what is effective is still being debated. there is no hard science that wearing a mask is all that effective, especially if it is not medical grade & disposable. wearing a cloth mask that you reuse may actually be worse, especially if you have touch it often.
> 
> you provide no links or sources for your claims. the covid deaths & infection numbers are not all that accurate, and vary considerably because of different methods being used in different locations, and at best they are mostly estimates. just because a person had covid and died, does not mean they died of covid, especially if they had other health issues. instead of looking at the number of estimated dead, we should be looking at years of life saved / lost.
> 
> ...



So, fuck everyone else, you gonna do what you gonna do?

The reason this bullshit rhetoric pisses me off so much is this:

My Mom fucking died this year because there was not enough specialty care to treat her. The doctors were all providing for COVID19 patients that were overfilling ICU's all over the state.

I was in the hospital. Two of them. I saw it. I listened as people were gasping for air and being intubated. I watched the EMTs roll people out of the ICU with blankets over them. I have friends who are nurses tell me their stories.

Your conspiracy bullshit will get people killed.

It isint about YOUR freedom. Its selfish whataboutism, and it has no place if you wish to be anywhere near other people.

I'm so done with this. You want this to end? Wear a god damn mask, socially distance, and listen to medical professionals.

If you think that we would tank the global economy for a conspiracy theory, you obvious have no schooling in global economics.

My question is this:

What's the end goal? What would the conspiracy accomplish? I'll wait.

I swear people with this mentality would say the same shit about an Ebola epidemic or the freakin' T-virus.


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Oct 25, 2020)

I literally posted 5 links to data too. lol. What's the old saying? You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. Stupidity, another good reason for social distancing...


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 25, 2020)

You can put a man through school but you cannot make him think.


----------



## obey no one (Oct 25, 2020)

my mistake i didn't realize they were links. but what you linked to were news stories, not scientific studies on the effectiveness of wearing masks. a few studies have been done, not specific to this disease but to transmission of airborne disease and mask wearing. and what they showed is that medical grade masks might offer some protection. but puting a regualar peice of cloth over your face that you reuse are not effective, and may even be detrimental.

if this is a highly contagious disease like the cold or the flu or a cold then we are all going to get it, if we haven't already. there is nothing anyone can do about it short of leaving society. panicing over it and shutting down the country is not gonna stop it. and it has not stopped it. wearing masks has not stopped the spread of the disease., social distancing has not stopped the spread. nothing will.

i understand your emotional reaction if your mom died from it. you responding from emotion not reason. 

some people need to work to eat, shutting down the economy and driving the poorest among us into poverty or into the streets is not gonna help anyone.

i never said anything about a conspiracy, just mass panic over an uncontrollable relatively minor new disease. i worked at a place were 4 or 5 people tested positive. i do not know specifically who they were but we where notified. no one died. i was almost certainly exposed to it. i'm not really worried about it.

if you are in a finacial position where you can just not work for 6 months then you are lucky.

i disagree with you, and you getting mad about it is not gonna change my mind. and it is probably not gonna change annyone elses mind either.


----------



## ali (Oct 25, 2020)

I don't think it's very constructive to ask other people to provide scientific studies for their claims when you are not providing them for yours. The bottom line is that every major health organization in the world, from WHO to the CDC, recommends social distancing and wearing a mask. This isn't some wacky brand new science, this is the exact same mechanisms for avoiding the spread of any contagious disease that is transmitted on the same vectors as COVID-19.

You are correct that a plain cotton mask helps less than a surgical mask in preventing sick people from spreading the virus to others. However it still protects more than if they had worn no face covering at all. Please note that the whole point of mask regulations are to prevent sick people from infecting healthy people. If you are healthy and wearing a mask, then it does little to protect you. But the point is, you might be infectious and not know it, so wearing a mask is just the right thing to do when you are around other people, especially people who may be at higher risk of complications than you.

It is not the case that there is nothing anyone can do about this virus. We have hard evidence of several countries around the world successfully controlling the spread. We know how to control this virus. It's only spreading out of control in the places where public health measures were not sufficient to contain it, or (seen another way) where a critical mass of people chose not to take appropriate measures.

I understand that the economic impact is hard. Everyone knows the economic impact is hard. It's affecting literally everyone - even people in those countries that have successfully stamped it out, since they're not getting tourist traffic. This sucks for everyone. And it especially sucks for the poor. You know what the solution is? Tell your government to have those people who are in the financial position to not work for 6 months to cough up their share so that the poor can also survive! Calling for the poor to go back to work while the rich continue sitting on their yachts or teleconferencing with their white collar colleagues is not really a noble fight.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 25, 2020)

The reason why wearing masks hasn't stopped it. The reason why shutting down the country hasn't stopped it. The reason why social distancing hasn't stopped it. The reason is because we have so many selfish assholes pushing back. People aren't all wearing masks, people aren't all social distancing. A lot of people are half wearing the masks, nose exposed. 

Of course these measures aren't working. All the mask deniers and Karens pushing back, cancels out the efforts of those trying to do his right. Like are you even thinking about what you're saying?

Imagine we have ten guys. 6 of them are wearing condoms, 4 are raw dogging it. Someone catches an STD and you're sitting there saying "see, condoms aren't effective! They don't work!" 

Duh, if they're not being worn of course they don't work. Just like masks. Just like social distancing. But whatever, go on and keep killing grandparents. You sleep with that, not me. And medical professionals have been using and trusting masks for the last century. It's amazing that all those doctors and nurses were able to breathe through masks perfectly fine but now that Karen is forced to wear one she has a medical exemption because she can't breathe. Bull fucking shit. 

Quit spreading misinformation.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 25, 2020)

@obey no one, it looks like others have already covered what I was going to say for the most part, im just going to point out that you're so woefully, _shamefully _wrong in this scenario it's actually kind of embarrassing to read. That you can continue to deny the facts under such an enormous pile of scientifically proven evidence really shows a _special _kind of ignorance. It borders both on dangerous, stupid, and sad all at the same time. This kind of thinking is why we're so fucked in this country. So, I leave you with this:


----------



## obey no one (Oct 26, 2020)

https://www.factcheck.org/2020/04/covid-19-face-mask-advice-explained/bull
bullshit, if your policy recomondaions are recomended by sciience then show me the study. i believe in the scientific method. show me the study. i have no problem with admiting that i am wrong and that i fucked up prove me wrong

https://www.technocracy.news/masks-are-neither-effective-nor-safe-a-summary-of-the-science/
in the end we can all post links supporting our views, but show me hard science that supports present policies. this is a new event there is very little hard science about it.

do not think that stopping economic activity does not have problems. crime & violence are a direct result of having no other options. people will do what they have to do to survivie.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/ar...ar#1.-Masks-offer-no-protection-to-the-wearer
my point has not changed the value of presoent policy is still being scientifically debated. there is no hard science one way or the other.

panic helps no one. and shuting down the economy has consequences and cost to workers and the poor. who do you think are most hurt by an economic downturn. who do you think is most hurt by shuting everything down. it is not the rich, or people in the government, those people get paid no matter what happens. the rest of us are left to fend for ourselves.

i respect your right to disagree with me. but if you believe in consent, and not force. then you have to convice me that i am wrong, and find a way that we can work togenther. or you can just be authoritarian and try to use force to make me comply.


----------



## ali (Oct 26, 2020)

Literally none of the links you posted are peer-reviewed scientific studies.

Here are just a handful of actual scientific papers that I could find in a 5 minute web search. Full disclosure: I am not an epidemiologist, or a medical doctor, so I cannot comment on the quality of the studies. It's important to remember that you cannot take the results of all scientific papers as gospel, because they all require peer review, and the findings remain provisionary until they are confirmed by ongoing studies. Which... is exactly the scientific method.

- Association Between Universal Masking in a Health Care System and SARS-CoV-2 Positivity Among Health Care Workers | Infectious Diseases | JAMA | JAMA Network
- Absence of Apparent Transmission of SARS-CoV-2 from Two Stylists After Exposure at a Hair Salon with a Universal Face Covering Policy — Springfield, Missouri, May 2020 | MMWR (cdc.gov)
- Community Use Of Face Masks And COVID-19: Evidence From A Natural Experiment Of State Mandates In The US | Health Affairs
- (PDF) Association of country-wide coronavirus mortality with demographics, testing, lockdowns, and public wearing of masks (Update June 15, 2020). (researchgate.net)
- Respiratory virus shedding in exhaled breath and efficacy of face masks | Nature Medicine
- Visualizing Speech-Generated Oral Fluid Droplets with Laser Light Scattering | NEJM

There are dozens more. Like I said earlier, this is not some kind of brand new wacky medicine. This is literally how healthcare workers have been protecting their patients and one another for a century or more. There is nothing controversial about the following statement: if a person is infected with a virus that is transmitted via droplets (or aerosol), then wearing any kind of face covering will reduce the incidence of transmission.

Since it seems you did not read my last comment, let me reiterate: a mask does not protect the mask-wearer. The whole point of a mask is to protect other people from a virus that the mask-wearer may be carrying. Since COVID-19 does not always exhibit symptoms, it is the responsible thing to do for everyone to mask up just in case they have the virus and don't realize it. Of course, if you know for sure that you have the virus, then you should just stay home for the 1-2 weeks it takes for most people to recover from it and avoid putting everyone around you at risk.

In countries that succeeded in stamping out this virus, there are additional checks - not just swab testing, but simple temperature checks so that people who are showing fever symptoms can be immediately isolated. Fever is a strong indicator of this virus in people who otherwise may not show symptoms that require them to be hospitalized.

If you don't consent to wear a mask, or have your temperature checked, or isolate when you have been confirmed to have been exposed, or whatever, then I suppose you can feel happy that you're an anarchist free spirit. Just know that people who are acting this way are exactly the reason why an entirely controllable coronavirus outbreak turned into a worldwide pandemic.

Listen, I was in China when this virus broke out. I went through REAL fucking authoritarianism in response to the virus. You think America right now is authoritarian?! Don't make me laugh. I came out of lockdown in China - a lockdown where the police literally erected fences around my neighborhood, went door-to-door doing tests and set up checkpoints on every street - and the first thing I did when I got out was get a tattoo saying "give me liberty or give me death" because fuck the police. I am the furthest thing from an authoritarian and I would never wish the kind of restrictions on movement that the CCP did to their people on anyone in any country. But you also got to think about the society you want to live in. Do you really want to be the person who is causing the panic in folks who are vulnerable, just because you didn't want to put a mask on for a few hours each day? Is it really that big of deal?


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 26, 2020)

I cant believe I am interrupting my incredibly peaceful space, sitting in Interbay, researching train movements, to respond to this....but here we go:



obey no one said:


> panicing over it and shutting down the country is not gonna stop it. and it has not stopped it. wearing masks has not stopped the spread of the disease., social distancing has not stopped the spread. nothing will.



@Eng JR Lupo RV323 hit the nail on the head. The reason these tactics arent working is because Kyles, like you, arent abiding by them. Go get a doctorate in Virology and I might listen to what you have to say.



obey no one said:


> i understand your emotional reaction if your mom died



Naw. I'm an EMT. And my Brother is a doctor.



obey no one said:


> i never said anything about a conspiracy, just mass panic over an uncontrollable relatively minor new disease.



240,000 dead. IN THE USA. And it's a strain of the Flu, different strain of a disease that killed millions in the early 1900's. That's how viruses work. They mutate.



obey no one said:


> i worked at a place were 4 or 5 people tested positive



Congratulations, you're lucky. Another incredibly selfish bullshit comment.



obey no one said:


> if you are in a finacial position where you can just not work for 6 months then you are lucky.



Blame that one on Micth McConnel. The COVID relief could have kept going, if not for the republican senate denying it, while at the same time giving massive tax breaks to the companies that were making millions...BILLIONS..off the pandemic. Dont give me that conservative BS.



obey no one said:


> i disagree with you, and you getting mad about it is not gonna change my mind. and it is probably not gonna change annyone elses mind either.



Good. I hope it doesnt, and that is reflected in this election....ya know, or...people die. 🤷‍♂️



obey no one said:


> https://www.factcheck.org/2020/04/covid-19-face-mask-advice-explained/bull
> bullshit, if your policy recomondaions are recomended by sciience then show me the study. i believe in the scientific method. show me the study. i have no problem with admiting that i am wrong and that i fucked up prove me wrong
> 
> https://www.technocracy.news/masks-are-neither-effective-nor-safe-a-summary-of-the-science/
> ...



Man, if you are completely blind to everything @ali Pointed out earlier...or what EVERY SINGLE HEALTH AUTHORITY ON EARTH has come out with over the past 8 months...there is nothing...Nothing, we can do to help you understand the severity of this situation.

Same thing I say to people on social media.

*I wont do your fact checking for you*

Jump onboard the Trump Derailment Train, bro, cause that's where we are headed, face first into ballast.

Ya. I know. My post sounds angry, it sounds condescending....that is most likely due, in part, to my personal experience with this virus that people of your midset choose not to comprehend.

We (most sane people) have tried to put forth solid, scientific arguements. Yet somehow (Satan save 2020), they have fell upon deaf ears. So this is what you end up with.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 26, 2020)

ali said:


> Literally none of the links you posted are peer-reviewed scientific studies.


thank you, i opened those links and immediately cringed.

@obey no one: "DO YOUR YOUR OWN RESEARCH!"
(immediately links to two of the trashiest 'medical' websites he could find on google supporting his opinion with unverifiable references)


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 26, 2020)

obey no one said:


> i respect your right to disagree with me. but if you believe in consent, and not force. then you have to convice me that i am wrong, and find a way that we can work togenther. or you can just be authoritarian and try to use force to make me comply.



This is a societal issue, not a political one. This comment continues to show that your attitude toward the safety of other people around you (not to mention other travelers, who are incredibly more at risk than housed up, financially well off people) is alarming.



Matt Derrick said:


> (immediately links to two of the trashiest 'medical' websites he could find on google supporting his opinion with unverifiable references)



Careful, man. Your computer might get the Corona Virus...🤒


----------



## MetalBryan (Oct 27, 2020)

Came here for a traveler's update on virus prevention but I think this thread IS THE hot take. Even my friends who work in health care still have colleagues who don't take it seriously and American exceptionalism has given the Obey No Ones of the country a green light to fuck us all because freedom or whatever. 

Maybe it's because I wear a mask for work... no, I don't work any more because people could not be bothered to wear fabric on their face for a month or two like NZ. There are some places in the world that are done with this. I heard about a supervisor-level employee who was banned (unfortunately not fired) from the NIH in DC because they refused to wear a mask. That's the motherfucking NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF HEALTH.

I personally think most anti-maskers are afraid of looking weak. That's the only reason not to wear a mask and be a proud asshole about it. I'm not arguing about science with you - I'm calling you a coward. 

The only thing we can control is our own behavior and I choose to protect the people who I care about and that includes my neighbors and strangers. 

So I finally got to leave Washington DC. As a strategic move, I came to Miami. Yeah it's Florida, but mask fatigue is real and everyone up north is huddled indoors just as summer is ending here. My hope is not that Florida will be safer, but that it will be easier to physically avoid people.

If you are struggling, send me a PM. I'll be an ear to listen... because there ain't anything else going on.


----------



## Glass Roads (Oct 27, 2020)

All possible health risks aside, if your state has mandated wearing a mask due to a perceived threat, and you walk into a business not doing that, i would say you're being an inconsiderate asshole.

Once again, all health risks aside.
If the state you are in is mandating masks in public spaces, such as in many parts of Washington (or possibly the whole state?), then that means there are fines to not enforcing this, and some government worker is gonna come around and check and give out fines to the businesses that don't comply. A few shops here in eastern Washington have already dealt with this.
When you walk into that store without a mask (right passed the big sign on the door that says they are required), you are making the employee (mostly minimum wage employees) choose between arguing with you and possibly getting shit from their boss, and letting you shop so they can maintain a job and just hope the inspector doesn't walk in. The owner of the business has to chose between possible fines and making their employees feel unsafe, or losing their customers in the midst of shit economy already. Is the supposed hysteria the masks are supporting really so effective that this 'protest' is worth it? I see flags every day, doesn't make me a fan.

Social distancing could lower the amount of customers you could have at one time. Shorter hours and inability to operate under covid guidelines will hurt some. Complain about these all day if you want.

But for the grand majority of the population, a mask is such a minimal thing.

So if you are some perfectly healthy individual who risks the jobs and financial security of small businesses to arrogantly flaunt that you think covid is blown out of proportion, I have to question your true intentions when you bring up concerns about the economy.

Maybe no one in this thread does that, but it's a trend that I notice that I'm growing increasingly frustrated with.


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Oct 27, 2020)

@ali, Thank you for your eloquent and informed response to this issue. You and the others are correct; the real point of all of this is whether or not we care enough about our fellow human being to do the most basic things to protect them. I think everyone here is making it very clear where they stand. Spread the word. 

@obey no one, We aren't angry, maybe confused and irritated by your responses since 220,000 dead and climbing should speak for itself. We love you man and we don't want you to get sick and we especially don't want all the grandmas and grandpas and already sick people out there to die because of your ill informed opinion. It really isn't asking much to do some very simple things. We aren't forcing you, we are on our knees begging.

No one is advocating a shutdown or the fall of civilization. We just hope wearing a mask and social distancing and handwashing is something you and the rest of us can put up with until we get better control of this bug. It costs little and there is good evidence that it does help. Folks here have provided a lot of very accurate and useful information. I suggest you read as much of it as you can. We love you. Peace and be safe.


----------



## Deleted member 23866 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks so much for this post ... Man, it is so disappointing seeing people around my age (20-30yr olds) be so cavalier about this thing. Even people who don't die from COVID (including young people!) are experiencing serious long-term consequences — increased risk of heart failure, permanent lung damage, and the like. Sure this is hard for everyone but it's not like pretending everything is fine will make it go away. Sucks that we live in such an individualistic country.


----------



## HitchBiker (Nov 21, 2020)

There has also been a lot of observance of less detrimental cases because people were exposed to less of a viral load. This has been cited as being due to masks being worn, because while prolonged exposure to infected air in a unfiltered space can go through a mask of lesser quality than an n95. People in masks could still catch it, but a viral load would be lesser than direct contact from someone's sputum like say a cough, sneeze, or spittle coming out in prolonged conversation.

My best guess is anti-maskers take the fact you can still catch a lesser viral load of the infection as meaning the wearing of one is pointless. 

This article has the best visual understanding.


----------



## Maki40 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello everyone, I've been a traveler on this site for a while. I initially didn't believe the covid was real or mostly thought I was immune. Then I got it in July. The initial infection wasn't so bad. I lost my sense of smell and minor upper respiratory issues. The post infection is terrible. I have Brain fog, migraines, and and sore throat. I'm going a bit insane. I'm half what I used to be mentally. I was perfectly healthy 39 year old male who hadn't been to the doctor in 15 years and am currently working my way through this disease. It's bad. It's real. Not fake news. Wear masks, social distance, get vaccinated when possible. I've been brought to my knees crying like a bitch... I am not weak. This thing is real.


----------

